# Panasonic Lumix DMC-LS5 is good ??



## rohitiitbhu (Jun 20, 2012)

I am planning to buy Panasonic Lumix DMC-LS5.
I dont know much about specifications details.
someone help me through this.

Here is the link of ebay : 
Panasonic Lumix DMC-LS5 14MP, 5x Optical Zoom With 3 Years Warranty | eBay


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2012)

It's one among the very few low end cameras with OIS. And this is one helluva deal... Go ahead and buy...


----------

